# Very cool WWWMTMW



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I came across this design by accident when I was browsing around, and thought it looked awesome. 

http://www.adireaudio.com/Home/KITApex.htm

With 4 Extremis 6.8's they must have some serious low end. And the pricing varies from $1,600 for the "premium" kit to $5,999 for the finished assembled speakers. The kit seems pretty reasonably priced to me, especially considering the drivers involved. Has anyone built or heard these?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Sonnie, are you still procrastinating on your big speaker project? I think we might have found you new inspiration. Imagine the sound from 8 Extremis woofers!


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is another kit, just for Sonnie!!!:T 
The kit is $1000

RA8 Array kit includes
:: 16- M-130 drivers
:: 2- RA104.5 ribbon tweeters
:: Sonicap capacitors, Sonicap bypass capacitors, Alpha-Core inductors, Metal Oxide resistors
:: Custom RAW terminal cups, ports, wire, screws
:: cabinet constuction plans,crossover layout plans
:: Recommended cabinet dimensions:
65" H X 8"W X 14"D using 3/4" MDF


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I've listened to several Adire speakers and built a few of them myself as well. I find them to be harsh or tinny on the top end... also not as impressive on the bottom end as I would have liked. I really wanted to like them but I guess I prefer a more laid back sound. 

Now, that design Rodny shows would be interesting to listen to, I do love the M-130 drivers. $1,000 for that kit is one great deal as well.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd say I prefer laid back as well... although my hearing is lacking in the top end, you'd think brighter would be better... :huh:

Rodny, that's getting really close to tempting me. Wonder what the center looks like.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Darren said:


> I've listened to several Adire speakers and built a few of them myself as well. I find them to be harsh or tinny on the top end... also not as impressive on the bottom end as I would have liked.


That makes me sad, I thought I had a good find there. I haven't heard any of their speakers myself, I just loved the displacement potential of these.

Just for kicks, here's an image of the matching Apex II centre.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, that's just my opinion though. I haven't listened to this particular design but I've noticed a common characteristic with the designs I've listened to. I suggest you find some and listen. I can say that my little AV2's kept up with some Adire designs that were supposed to destroy them, they had a little more output but I wasn't impressed. I'm really sad as well because they are a beautiful looking speaker and the specs are wonderful. I just don't like their characteristics.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a good looking center... might be a little on the tall side for my application, but still it looks sweet.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Check out the full range speakers!

Here is the link for the web page........
http://www.rawacoustics.com/ :T


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Well made the jump today and got registered with you over here.

Been some talk about our Apex II and thought I would help clear up a few things here.
The Apex cabinet and plans on Adires site is not our Apex II.Same driver layout that is it.
The crossover !! Well lets put it this way.We use our own design:neener: 

First off if you do the math the cabinet (apex) is less than 2.5cft total and the 4 extremis alone need 3cft to work to the maximum efficency.By the time you remove the volume for the MTM,braces and the rear firing driver the quad of extremis drivers have little space to work at all.
Then add the mid area is very shallow and the over all sound of that cabinet was very BOXY sound to put it correctly.

So we 
#1 made the Apex II larger in height and depth.
#2 made a non square midrange cabinet
#3 made a TL vent runner for the top driver behind the MTM
#4 Did I mention a complete new designed crossover.

We had the proto type cabinets from Adire here and worked with them for some time and then gave up and went to a new designed cabinet and crossover.So this is why the name Apex II.

Was the APEX II crossover design done by Dan NO by myself.

The Apex C I designed it to match our Apex II as well as perform off axis as a center channel.
Who did the crossover well Dan did a prototype at Adire and I re did the crossover:T .


Darren you and I have talked before how about make a trip up for the day and come have a listen to the Apex II and Apex C.

And if we have time you may get to listen to the HT8 or the new LX II (XBL^2 driver we had made) with our new driver which weight is just around 8lbs each.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Where the **** are you at again? I can't recall...it's been a while


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Surrey BC
Just north of you.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah yes... Couple hours away. Might have to put something together sometime soon. I'd love to listen to those. 

I'm in the market for new front 3 speakers but I require in-wall designs unfortunately


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

These speakers sure look cool. The crossover doesn't appear to be complicated @ all.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, they are beautiful, I want to say in a minimalist way, nice clean lines...smooth yet imposing  If one has the room I think they'd have decent WAF even at their large size. I'd love to hear them or build them but I have no place for them  I have heard other designs with those drivers from Adire that I wasn't impressed with though but I'm up for giving this one a shot!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey, I missed all the recent discussion, but reading it makes me feel a lot better. I really like the look (and as I said, potential) of those speakers, so thanks for popping in and clearing things up, Al.


----------

